# Turkey



## dblack (Dec 12, 2011)

I went to Turkey. I took pictures. It was fun.



Cappadocia I

Cappadocia II

Balloon Ride over Cappadocia

Sirence and Ephesus

Istanbul History Tour

Istanbul Backstreets Food Tour

Modern section of Istanbul


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 12, 2011)

Great pics. You have a good eye.


----------



## dblack (Dec 12, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Great pics. You have a good eye.



Thank you. But to be honest, it was pretty much impossible not to take awesome photos. Beautiful country. I was very lucky to get to go.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 12, 2011)

Great pics, thanks. Loved Cappacocia, too.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 13, 2011)

You drink coffee? How was the coffee?


----------

